# Weight Gain after Heat



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear............
Sometimes they start burping up a little food as the stomach gets crowded for space.
Carole


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Its either a UTI or a schnoodle!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Urrghhh that's not what I want to hear.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

What days was she in heat?
Carole


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Could she be pregnant ?

Or don't you have any males in the house?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Only time I've noticed weight gain after a heat cycle was if the bitch was preggo! 

I'd be willing to bet she's probably bout ready to have puppies! You'd be surprised how many bitches have had puppies that couldn't have POSSIBLY been exposed to a male, lol.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Her heat ended around Feb. 18th, and I'm told it's really weird for her to have gained weight at this stage (assuming she's pregnant).


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Jamie gained weight each time she was in heat, the first time I thought she had somehow gotten pregnant, the next time... well she was LOL 
she got a little sick this last time. 
If you personally didn't watch each time she was let out, then I wouldn't totally discount the possibility she is pregnant. 
You could always take her to the vet to check for sure.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

oh, and are you feeding the same amount of TOTW as you were of the purina? because then it is quite possible she is just getting chunky


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Jamie gained weight each time she was in heat, the first time I thought she had somehow gotten pregnant, the next time... well she was LOL
> she got a little sick this last time.
> If you personally didn't watch each time she was let out, then I wouldn't totally discount the possibility she is pregnant.
> You could always take her to the vet to check for sure.


Yep, calling them tomorrow! And she was never out loose with either of the boys. And yes, being fed the same amount. I hope to all hope I'm just uber paranoid and that she's gotten fat on me. *cries*


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I would take her to the vet :rolffleyes: What pet sitter would admit such a mistake and especially if you have a couple of different people - they know that they can blame it on each other. But at the end - you can not blame it on them . Having two unaltered dogs of opposite sex at the same place is just too big of a risk to take .

I hope it is not the case though and that she just has some hormonal thing going on !!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would say that she is either pregnant or having a false pregnancy. She sounds like she has a classic case of morning sickness which some bitches do get.

Why do you have two intact dogs in your house?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

MericoX said:


> Yep, calling them tomorrow! And she was never out loose with either of the boys. And yes, being fed the same amount. I hope to all hope I'm just uber paranoid and that she's gotten fat on me. *cries*


Well, you may be feeding her too much. TOTW has more concentrated nutrition than purina, so you do not have to feed as much (sometimes by up to half) 

keep us posted


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Why do you have two intact dogs in your house?


I prefer waiting until my dogs are fully mature before fixing them. I had planned on fixing Tsuki after she hit a year, but finances hit and in January when I did have money she went into heat. And seeing as my male schnauzer was 2.5 by the time I fixed him I figured I was *skilled* enough to do a good job of keeping them separated if she had gone into heat early. It was never intended in them to breed. 


I'm just a silly girl that made a mistake, and I'm paying for it now.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

MericoX said:


> I prefer waiting until my dogs are fully mature before fixing them. I had planned on fixing Tsuki after she hit a year, but finances hit and in January when I did have money she went into heat. And seeing as my male schnauzer was 2.5 by the time I fixed him I figured I was *skilled* enough to do a good job of keeping them separated if she had gone into heat early. It was never intended in them to breed.
> 
> 
> I'm just a silly girl that made a mistake, and I'm paying for it now.


Which of the boys is still intact?


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

My mini poodle boy.


----------

